# help with Bosch 4100 dust collection



## JoeRPhilly (Jul 4, 2012)

If you have a bosch 4100 table saw, what are you using for dust collection? I have used my shop vac with pretty good results but want to get a full size dc. My concern is the small 2" or so connection on the back of the ts. Will stepping down from the 4" dc pipe to the 2" ts connection be good? or ok? Has anyone rigged up the whole back or bottom to funnel into a 4" pipe? Am I better of with the shop vac? Thanks!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I used to have this saw and was using a shop vac. the shop vac did 'ok' but I was still getting a lot of dust under the saw as the underside of the saw is open construction. I used a sheet of MDF between saw and mobile base to enclose the cabinet a bit more and that helped with the DC. If you are planning on using a full size DC I would recommend doing something similar, and splitting the 4" to 2 separate 2.5" hoses - one going to the saw dust chute in the back, and another one going to the underside of the saw (after you enclose it with some board or better yet - another chute or some sort.


----------

